# Opera-plugins



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1, KDE 3.5.10

I installed opera-9.63.20081215_1 from ports and I got:

===> *beep*Checking if www/opera already installed
usr/local/share/opera/ini/pluginpath.ini FAILED md5 check: 
c5b66b8c5ce9f14bdd7b6a5c34f456a8 != ee5c425fba376571c6ef81631e9623b5

Opera is installed and works but there are no plugins. I have mplayer-plugins 
installed and java too but there are nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## Oko (Jan 27, 2009)

That stuff works. Google around how to get Flash 9 and Java working in Linux Opera on FreeBSD.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2009)

*Solved*



			
				lumiwa said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.1, KDE 3.5.10
> 
> I installed opera-9.63.20081215_1 from ports and I got:
> 
> ...



Opera looks in /usr/local/libs/browser-plugins/symlinks/opera and it was empty. Now it works very good as before .


----------

